# Olsens look up please - c. 1950



## brixhamrfc (Aug 5, 2005)

Could anyone wiyth an Olsens circa 1950's look up the details of Lowestoft reg. Sunlit Waters please (operated out of Brixham around that time).....thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Sunlit Waters
1947 Olsens Couldn't find it in the 53'

Details are 
Officail No 164419
LT 93
Call Sign GYVW
Steel
53 NT
91 hp
Built 1936

owned by Allen & Cooke (trawlers)Ltd, Watford, Herts

Hope this is what you were after

cheers (Thumb)


----------



## mattarosa (Mar 19, 2006)

*Sunlit Waters LT377*

Here are the details from Olsens 1949. I hope it is of help.

Sunlit Waters (m)
O.N. - 166711
LT 377
Radio callsign or signal letters - MAUH
Steel
Net tons - 42
Horse Power - 350
Built - 1948 Selby
Owner's name - Frederick E Catchpole, Lowestoft.

Hilary


----------



## mattarosa (Mar 19, 2006)

*Sunlit Waters*



Kerbtrawler said:


> Sunlit Waterscheers (Thumb)


You beat me to it !!


----------



## mattarosa (Mar 19, 2006)

Kerbtrawler said:


> Sunlit Waters
> 1947 Olsens Couldn't find it in the 53'
> 
> Details are
> ...


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi mattrossa

How stange is that
and within 2 years of each other

Is it possible that 2 vessels have similar info or do you think there is a typo in one of the olsens?

Speak to you later...


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

Sunlit Waters LT. 377 is listed as the Dautless Star LT. 367 in Olsen's 1961, ( using her official builders number which never changed in those days ) but I can't find any trace of her in the 1957 Almanac. She is still registered in 1975 but disappears from the 1977 book.
Regards
Steve


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

1951 Olsens gives Sunlit Waters(mot)
official no' 166711
call sign MAUH
STEEL
42 NET TON
350hp
Built 1948 Selby
owners Frederick E Catchpole Lowestoft


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Confirming billmaca reply for 1951 completely.
Ditto for 1952 but not found in 1953 or 1954
Dave Todd


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

I think the Sunlit Waters LT. 377, became the MILFORD KNIGHT in 1950 M. 137, then the Dauntless Star in 1957. Still trying to confirm this. If anyone has access to a '58 or '59 Olsesn's then the off. number should tally. The first Sunlit Waters was the ex- British Guiana, GY. 331
Steve


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello, I have.
BRITISH GUIANA GY331 O/N164419 became SUNLIT WATERS LT93 after RN service in WW2 FY 271. She was on the Milford register from ?1947 till May 1949. MILFORD KNIGHT(1) M178 (Milford Steam trawling)
She then returned to Lowestoft and reverted to her old name BRITISH GUIANA LT52 (Claridge Trawlers- Colne fishing) broken up in 1968.
So I guess the vessel which fished out of Brixham in 1950 was SUNLIT WATERS O/N 166711.

Roger


----------

